# dumb moment of the day



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

i do something stupid nearly ever day but today takes the cake. I was in a rush and forgot to take out my retainer before i went to school. At lunch i sealed my retainer in a ziploock bag and shoved it in my lunch bag. After lunch i threw the bag, retainer and all, into the trash. I relized this in the period after lunch, explained it to my teacher and she said i could go and get it staightened out. So i left and went to the school library and told my mom (she works there) and she told me to stay after school, And just guess who got the lovely privaledge of digging through the entire 3 lunch periods' gargabe bags looking for a bag labeled LOGAN. I got lucky and found it in on second garbage bag still sealed tight in the plastic bag. So i went home and cleaned it and thats the end...but heres the sad part, this is the second time i've done this


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

wow, thats a bummer! Maybe you should put it somewheres else besides your lunchbag


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

yep that would be a good idea. i wore a retainer for like two years. i never did that luckily. but i always took the case with me and kept that in my backpack and put my retainer in that every time i ate


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

The other option would be to go to a old steel lunchbox with the lone ranger on it. You dont throw those out.  OK maybe not but maybe a soft sided cooler type lunchbox would work.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

haha one time I wrapped my retainer in a napkin and put it at my place because I couldnt find my case and my sister threw it away. I had to dig through our kitchen trash that had already been sealed up....fortunately it was toward the top and still wrapped up. I cleaned it really well before I wore it though, lol. Then I put my bottom one in my karate bag because I had to put in a mouthpiece (because we were sparring and I didn't want to get my teeth kicked out) but then it broke  . I felt sooo stupid having to pay over 100 dollars to replace it....


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

I know how the stupid moment of the day goes. I spent 20 minutes today looking for my keys, and almost was late to class. I looked everywhere, tore up my whole apartment..guess where I'd left them? In the DOOR. I was amazed someone didn't venture down the hall and pay me a visit while I was sleeping. I won't do that again, I about had a heart-attack when I finally found them.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

LOL thats why I didnt wear my retainer.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

I wore mine at night....for about a month. Then I realized the orthodontist had issues, and I could predict what he'd tell me at every appointment. I quit wearing it ASAP and gee, my teeth didn't move, surprise surprise.


----------



## Meeocky (Sep 7, 2005)

I had a friend that would hang his retainer on his left ear when he eats. haha true story


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

fishboy said:


> i do something stupid nearly ever day but today takes the cake. I was in a rush and forgot to take out my retainer before i went to school. At lunch i sealed my retainer in a ziploock bag and shoved it in my lunch bag. After lunch i threw the bag, retainer and all, into the trash. I relized this in the period after lunch, explained it to my teacher and she said i could go and get it staightened out. So i left and went to the school library and told my mom (she works there) and she told me to stay after school, And just guess who got the lovely privaledge of digging through the entire 3 lunch periods' gargabe bags looking for a bag labeled LOGAN. I got lucky and found it in on second garbage bag still sealed tight in the plastic bag. So i went home and cleaned it and thats the end...but heres the sad part, this is the second time i've done this


I wore a retainer in elementary school, after getting braces removed, and I did the same thing once. LOL! (Of course, I am a natural blonde, though, so I guess I have an excuse! Ha ha ha!)


----------

